

Show HN: Flightpath of AAR214 compared to previous days. Much steeper approach. - erict15
http://i.imgur.com/OqAITvo.jpg

======
erict15
The AAR 214 crash is in red, with other approaches of the same flight from
previous days in white. Looks like the flight took a much steeper approach
today, and fell short. Link to KML:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/tendian.io/AAR214.kml](https://s3.amazonaws.com/tendian.io/AAR214.kml)

~~~
meemo
Where did you get the data?

~~~
erict15
FlightAware:
[http://flightaware.com/live/flight/AAR214/history/20130706/0...](http://flightaware.com/live/flight/AAR214/history/20130706/0730Z/RKSI/KSFO)

